

What don't you like about "tiny url" services (tinyurl.com, bit.ly)? - laxk

... and what do you like?
======
wdr1
I dislike that I don't know what I'm about to be redirected to.

~~~
christonog
I agree. I usually mouse-over a link and check where it's being redirected to
in the Firefox status bar, but I haven't seen this option for links that have
been shortened.

I never really understood it, and would probably click on more links in
Twitter and other places if I could see for myself if the shortened link was
legit.

~~~
chaosprophet
There's a greasemonkey userscript which automatically expands a lot of
shortened URLs. Just search the userscript repository for Tinyurl decoder (it
supports a lot of services including tinyurl and bit.ly).

------
apowell
I don't like that the permanence of the link relies on the continued existence
of a third-party service.

